
'Over my dead body': Booker prize archives reveal unknown judging battles - never-the-bride
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2018/sep/06/over-my-dead-body-booker-prize-archives-reveal-unknown-judging-battles
======
hprotagonist
Sayre’s Law: “In any dispute, the intensity of feeling is inversely
proportional to the issues at stake. ... and this explains why academic
politics are so bitter.”

~~~
majos
From the Man Booker Wikipedia page:

> The winner of the Man Booker Prize is generally assured international renown
> and success; therefore, the prize is of great significance for the book
> trade.

Sure, the Sayre quote is pithy and funny, but there _does_ seem to be a lot at
stake in choosing the winner here.

~~~
rjsw
There isn't very much at stake for the jury members.

~~~
majos
The stakes for the decision are high, even if they are not high for any jury
member personally. This is true for any jury.

